# SE of Destin good last week Edge sat ?



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Headed out 50-60 miles SE of Destin around the Bombing area to some ledges and the AJs and grouper were attacking knife jigs and leaving live bait alone. we all switched to jigs and got our limit of jacks. Threw 3 big Gags back in and my wife hauls in a Firetruck that weighed 20lbs. Only big fish caught on a ruby. Got some real nice Almacos too. Hit a few more spots and threw back about 10-12 Monster Red Snappers, hit some nice white snappers and made it back before dark for once. Going out Sat, wondering if anyone having luck at the Edge,40 rock,or Oriskany. Little closer,less gas,but hoping to hear some good reports.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful Grouper there and I love the Mojo shirt.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That'll be some good eating. I'd of had to cook it when I got home. No freezer for it.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I hit the Oriskany last week going around the bombing zone. Nothing would hit a butterfly jig... tryed for 2 hours. I caught a 31" Red Snapper on a huge live pinfish. After that the sharks moved in and we left. The Timberholes were loaded with big trigger. Came home with an empty box.


----------



## shawnpitts0629 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys. Can u help me out to where your talking about here. I've lived here my whole life but always done freshwater fishing. Me and my neighbor went in on a 25 foot well craft 225. So now we're trying to figure out how to catch and where to go go to catch fish n the gulf. Any coordinates or help would be greatly appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't know where your fishing from, but I started out with the public maps and numbers to start with. Then learn where the Edge is and rocky bottom and bridge rubble,Liberty ship,Oriskany,ETC. Most is on the maps. Learn and burn !!!!! Good Luck !


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Fuel costs too much to run around looking for a ghost. 

Check here: http://fishingstatus.com/places/maps/map/IndexId/665002

and here: http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-okaloosa-county.html

Most of the county reef's will have fish, if you boat is capable, go to the ones 10-18 miles out.


----------

